# Australia has been ranked second in the world, just behind Norway, for more than five years



## barryqwalsh (Mar 30, 2016)

The way Australia has consistently rated near the top of that index – which takes account of health outcomes, educational attainment and income levels – shows we're at the vanguard of human progress. That's something to celebrate. And it's not just a one-off. Our major cities are consistently rated among the most liveable in the world. Australia was even ranked number one on the most recent Global Creativity Index, which rates 139 nations according to "talent, technology, and tolerance".


Why are Australians so gloomy about the future?


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 30, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> The way Australia has consistently rated near the top of that index – which takes account of health outcomes, educational attainment and income levels – shows we're at the vanguard of human progress. That's something to celebrate. And it's not just a one-off. Our major cities are consistently rated among the most liveable in the world. Australia was even ranked number one on the most recent Global Creativity Index, which rates 139 nations according to "talent, technology, and tolerance".
> 
> 
> Why are Australians so gloomy about the future?



I'm as happy as Larry, mate. Dunno where the gloom rubbish is coming from.

Greg


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 30, 2016)

"Malcolm Turnbull has adopted a much more positive economic narrative since becoming Prime Minister but it still seems voters need convincing."


What is his narrative?

All we are getting is taxpayer-funded advertising about innovation!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2016)

Isn't your crime rate quite high though?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Isn't your crime rate quite high though?



*Violent crime statistics*
View interactive chart and table data

Victims of violent crimes, 1996–2012 (rate per 100,000 population)







Note: Homicide and kidnapping each occur at rates of fewer than 5 per 100,000 population per year and are difficult to distinguish on this graph


In the last six years, the rate of robbery victimisation has steadily declined from 86 per 100,000 in 2007 to 58 per 100,000 in 2012. Generally, the rate of robbery victimisation has been declining since 2001.
The rate of sexual assault victimisation increased to 80 per 100,000 in 2012. The last increase in the rate of victimisation was seen in 2006. The rate of victimisation in 2012 is at a similar rate to what it was in 1996, when the rate was 79 per 100,000.
The rate of homicide victimisation has never exceeded two per 100,000 in the 17 years for which data are available. Victimisation has stayed at one per 100,000 since 2007.
In 2012, like 2011, the rate of kidnapping/abduction was three per 100,000 population; much lower than the peak of four per 100,000 in 1999.

Australian Institute of Criminology -   Violent crime


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 30, 2016)

*US gun crime in 2015*
*Figures up to 3 December*


           353. Mass shootings


62 shootings at schools


12,223 people killed in gun incidents


24,722 people injured in gun incidents
Source: Shooting tracker, Gun Violence Archive



And Donald Trump said Europe is not safe?????


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> *US gun crime in 2015*
> *Figures up to 3 December*
> 
> 
> ...



The thing to ALWAYS keep in mind when looking at violent crime rates in the U.S. - when you remove inner city black/black crime - the rates drop dramatically. 

  Back to Australia...I did read an article sometime back about the rise of sexual assaults...why is that?
There has to be some underlying reason...what is it?


----------

